# Havent Feed My P's in 60 days



## Kylew (Apr 14, 2004)

I havent fed my red bellies in at least 60 days and for some reason they have not attacked each other at all i find this hard to believe does anyone know how this could be i was expecting to see one left in the tank.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I find that hard to believe ...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MR HARLEY Posted Today, 04:31 PM
> * I find that hard to believe ... *
> Kylew Posted Today, 04:30 PM
> I havent fed my red bellies in at least 60 days and for some reason they have not attacked each other at all i find this hard to believe does anyone know how this could be i was expecting to see one left in the tank


I don't. During the dry season they live off their fat storage. That's the area above the eye (dorsum). Dry season can last 3 to 4 months. Though I recommend (for your fishes health) not to go to long. Most public aquarios allow their p's to go without eating for that reason, so they poop out any parasite or other problem they may have. They also are leaner and "meaner". I let mine go for several weeks for that reason.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes but is he mimicing the "Dry Season"


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

no offense to you frank, I understand what you are saying! But at the same time that can be good for mulitple ps in a small enviroment(even if you have a really big tank) its still small in comparison to the ps natural enviroment! That is just asking for trouble! Why are u waiting so long to feed your ps?


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Yes but is he mimicing the "Dry Season"
> [snapback]883659[/snapback]​


Y would he have to mimic the dry season in order to do this









Kylew: what made you do this


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

oscarfish said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but is he mimicing the "Dry Season"
> ...


He wouldnt , if you read up Bud ...Frank stated this 


> During the dry season they live off their fat storage.


and I asked 


> Yes but is he mimicing the "Dry Season"


Get it?......good ..









Plus to add these are piranhas that were purchased as Babies in April of last year , at the juvi stage they need to eat ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

unless your tryin to trigger them to breed or something i dont see a need really to

mimic the dry season


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Interesting, I guess. Why haven't you fed them man? I take it that they are juveniles?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Not really sure on the thought behind this. Why are you testing their limits again?


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

It sounds like he just wanted them gone. If you don't want them I'm sure you can give them away. I don't really see the point in trying to get them to turn on each other. Kinda stupid









Or hes full of it and just trying to start something


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nomaddan said:


> It sounds like he just wanted them gone. If you don't want them I'm sure you can give them away. I don't really see the point in trying to get them to turn on each other. Kinda stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i second that


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I really want to know why you are doing this? If you can't afford to take care of them, just give them away to some one that will. Like me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you say....

Troll?

DB


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Can you say....
> 
> Troll?
> 
> ...


u can get shot in texas for that.
Known in the ghetto as T-Roll


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the piranha says.....


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

wow!! why do you not feed your fish. are your trying to breed carcasses???


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

i had the same goldfish in with my p's for about three weeks and they never ate em. i found the heater unplugged, plugged it back in and the next the day the temp was normal and the goldfish were gone...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

As stated by Frank, unless you are truly trying to replicate the natural "dry season" or clear up a parasite, i strongly disagree with your behavior. A small tank and not eating is not condusive to nice play with piranhas, and by the way you typed your post one can only assume that you wanted all your Ps to get eaten by the toughest. Did you just want a story to tell??? You have the ultimate killer P that killed his tankmates???


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

yes 200 for all ..


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

gonna have some dead p's soon.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Most public aquarios allow their p's to go without eating for that reason, so they poop out any parasite or other problem they may have. They also are leaner and "meaner". I let mine go for several weeks for that reason.
> [snapback]883650[/snapback]​


Frank, starvation is a successful method of dealing with an internal parasite? I assume this is because the fish can go longer without food than the parasite, am I correct?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I don't believe he is trying to mimic the "Dry Season" since he didn't mention it in his post. He did not give a reason why except he was surprised that none died.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I don't believe he is trying to mimic the "Dry Season" since he didn't mention it in his post. He did not give a reason why except he was surprised that none died.
> [snapback]884289[/snapback]​


As Frank said, and the Mr Harley cleared up and repeated, people don't starve their fish to mimic the dry season. Fish can survive long periods of starvation because this is the kind of conditions they experience in the dry season. This means that they can tolerate it, and that's all the refference to the dry season is about.

Aquariums starve their piranhas to look leaner and get rid of parasites. Note that there is no mention of the dry season here.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'm just curious of the reason why kylew is doing it.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Kylew said:


> Ive decided to keep a log of how much I feed and the growth rates of the RBP's im gonna buy I hope this will help answer future questions ill keep you guys updated.
> [snapback]440227[/snapback]​


Here is a post from last year when this fellow was talking about keeping a log of feedings. I find that hard to believe considering he's not even feeding them. Sounds like a sh*t talker to me.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I'm just curious of the reason why kylew is doing it.
> [snapback]884298[/snapback]​


Me too, and I don't think he was mimicing the dry season either, but then he never said he was doing that himself so it's kind of a moot point. I think he's doing a lousy job of mimicing proper fish care as well but whatever


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

What the hell is wrong with you?







Feed your fish!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't even take this serious. This guy is just stupid.









Why would someone not feeding his P's for more than 60 days?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jan said:


> I don't even take this serious. This guy is just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calm down. We dont even know what he is trying to do. For all we know he could be doing an experiment or study. Keep an open mind people.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

When I tried to get my Ps off of feeders, they went a little over 30 days without eating.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> When I tried to get my Ps off of feeders, they went a little over 30 days without eating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

dude feed your fish. they are still young and need food. did your mom starve you as a child? and do give me that "i am not a piranha," because you will hurt a lot of people's dream with a statement like that.

save the fish or give them away to someone who will feed their pets.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even take this serious. This guy is just stupid.
> ...


Ok, you're probably right about that







But if he was serious then why wouldnt he explain what the experiment is? Also he says that he expected to see one left. So if that is his experiment; to keep only one P alive in the end, then I don't take this serious







.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I had to really skim thru this thread to find room for my reply.

1) Public aquariums do not overfeed their fishes. They keep them lean on a well-balanced diet. The do allow them to go for several weeks to a month without eating to allow the fish the opportunity to expell internal intestinal parasites and eggs, that may be in their poop. It has nothing to do with dry or wet season.

2) An overfed p is not necessarily a healthy p.

3) My personal p's here that some of you have been admiring thorugh photos, go through long periods of not being fed. By long periods meaning a month sometimes a couple weeks added to that. They show some aggression, but overall behave quite well. When food is reintroduced it is amazing to anyone that witnesses it. They go into their legendary feeding frenzy.

PS: there is a big difference with allowing them to use up their fat storage than starving them to death. With P. natts under my own supervised experiments, they die after 4 months of not eating, within 2-3 weeks of their fat storage being used up. That is why you need to take a good feeding regimen on captive p's that just come in during the raining season and they look emaciated.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Feed the damn fish you little mongral. (i'll take that back if you are doing this because of some intelligent reason) But I doubt that.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

hastatus said:


> I had to really skim thru this thread to find room for my reply.
> 
> 1) Public aquariums do not overfeed their fishes. They keep them lean on a well-balanced diet. The do allow them to go for several weeks to a month without eating to allow the fish the opportunity to expell internal intestinal parasites and eggs, that may be in their poop. It has nothing to do with dry or wet season.
> 
> ...










Great bit of info buddy. I will like to try this after my guys stop breeding. At the moment their like rabbits


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Being a fairly new member you should understand the critisism(all of us being VERY protective of our P's). I'm sure I speak for many of us, I go 1 week without feeding my boys and they start beatin each other up and i have a 135 with only 4 p's. In the wild this may be a different story with all that open water to deal with, but with a hundred gallons or so..............a different story. i'll be suprised if there hasn't been any major damage to you fish having not feed them in 60 days. I don't know what to say......good luck??? i guess


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

there are many threads on this forum about fish care and feeding while owners are on vacation/holidays and it seems to me that the general advice given is to get
a friend to feed the fish if your going to be away for more than just a few days.
if piranha are able to cope for a period of virtually 2 months without food then does that not fly in the face of the "get a friend to feed them " advice as most people only holiday for 2 weeks or so at a time which should be a total breeze in comparison to 60 days


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

another troll. why even bother wiht him. we r starting to get these threads alot.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

goingbig14 said:


> Being a fairly new member you should understand the critisism(all of us being VERY protective of our P's).[snapback]885939[/snapback]​


That's true, but there's a difference between being protective of our fish, and pointing fingers and passing judgement without knowing jack sh*t about what's going on.
Unfortunately, it seems to be a well-enjoyed practice of many of our members (including a good deal of people in this very thread) to judge others without having a proper justification for passing judgement in the first place, without knowing the details of what they are being so upset about (like this thread: did the guy explain why he did what he did? I don't think so... Nor is not feeding your fish for 60 days as cruel as many of you make of it).

And the worst is that many don't even know what they are talking about in the first place, frequently people that owe everything they know about piranha's to the few weeks/months they've been PFury members, and in no-time feel feel fit to point fingers at others....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I had to really skim thru this thread to find room for my reply.
> 
> 1) Public aquariums do not overfeed their fishes. They keep them lean on a well-balanced diet. The do allow them to go for several weeks to a month without eating to allow the fish the opportunity to expell internal intestinal parasites and eggs, that may be in their poop. It has nothing to do with dry or wet season.
> 
> ...





shoe997bed263 said:


> another troll. why even bother wiht him. we r starting to get these threads alot.
> [snapback]886025[/snapback]​


Did you read the information hastatus wrote up? Do you know what this person is trying to do? Maybe his piranhas have a parasite he is trying to get rid of, we don't know yet.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

But why would he say to expect that only one P is left? Is that his goal?







And if he is doing an experiment then he could tell us the whole story and not only the part: I haven't feed my P's for more then 60 days. 
This avoids upset people. Personally I can imagine that piranha enthousiasts get rather upset by a thread like this. Even if the P's are from someone else.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jan said:


> This avoids upset people. Personally I can imagine that piranha enthousiast get rather upset by a thread like this. Even if the P's are from someone else.
> [snapback]886083[/snapback]​


People need to think before they post - imo. it's their responsibility as much as the one who starts the thread.
True, some post stuff to raise a stink, but more often that not nasty situations can be traced back to premature, uneducated and/or judgemental replies.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Well sh*t, I'm personally glad I read this whole thread because now I don't feel bad not feeding my fish for a lousy 2 week vacation. If they can go 4 months (Not that I'd EVER try it) I definately feel a lot better about going home for Christmas and spring break and leaving my fish at school.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

If you look at his motives this new guy here seems to be starving his P's to see them fight... 
Hes probly one of those sick kids who kill pups and hamsters for fun.

I can see someone like Frank imitating the dry season but not some random new guy.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Well after reading this whole thread......I might try not feeding my p's for a week or so to trim them down and remove parasites. Interesting treatment.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

Esoteric said:


> If you look at his motives this new guy here seems to be starving his P's to see them fight...
> Hes probly one of those sick kids who kill pups and hamsters for fun.
> 
> I can see someone like Frank imitating the dry season but not some random new guy.
> [snapback]886163[/snapback]​


well some people might think us feeding our p's live fish and mice would be mean...... i agree that i cannot find any validity or sanity in this guy not feeding his fish for 2 months........the kid is either A) a total fucktard 2) a sick individual or my personal fav. III) smoked himself to the state of a braindead labratory ape


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Esoteric said:


> If you look at his motives this new guy here seems to be starving his P's to see them fight...
> Hes probly one of those sick kids who kill pups and hamsters for fun.[snapback]886163[/snapback]​


Assumptions, assumptions








And you know what they are: the mother of all f*ck-ups...

Unless you can back things up, I advice you to stop accusing people of such things - it's considered disrespectful behaviour (check the board rules if you want to know what the consequences of that can be...







)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Handikapped said:


> Esoteric said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at his motives this new guy here seems to be starving his P's to see them fight...
> ...


Sick individual? THe guy probably ran off because of people calling him names.


----------

